# Good Trade?



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

I recently purchased an almsot brand new HK USP compact 9mm for 150 bucks.

Someone is now offering to trade me a complete Lower Reciever for an AR-15 AND 150 bucks for it.

Obviously Id be coming out "ahead" of what I paid for the HK, the question is value... Is the trade WORTH what he is offering me...? Id like some opinions, cuz I dont really know the Value of the HK.


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 16, 2005)

<A href="http://www.gilbertsguns.com/store/products/category167/767.html?ck_SID=8b43b31a4d71e84cefc5197affb">_Heckler & Koch_ USP Compact Stainless 9mm Pistol






*Now In Stock!*. HK USP Compact Stainless Steel 9mm Variant 1 Pistol. The HK USP Compact Stainless is a small frame pistol capable of firing the most powerful cartridges in 9mm, .40 S&W, .357 SIG, and .45 ACP. Based on the full-size USP models, th... $699.95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






one price quote from a google search of HK USP compact 9mm





*AR15, AR-15 Receiver, Olympic Arms T3*
*$125.00 *
The foundation on which every standard AR-style rifle is the forged 7075 Aluminum lower receiver, cut on CNC machines to mil-spec tolerances or better. All standard mil-spec (meaning non-Colt's) AR parts will fit. *NOTE: Receivers must shipped to an FFL dealer.*
[Order] [Checkout] 





*AR-15, AR15 Lower Receiver, Assembled, Olympic Arms*
$269.00 *$249.95* On Sale!
Fully assembled lower receiver. A2 forged receiver with standard military trap-door A2 buttstock. Must be shipped to an FFL holder!
[Order] [Checkout] 




one example available on the internet


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmm. Since I am getting a fully assembled lower, we'll say 250, +150 = $400.

The USP is worth 7.

But I only paid 150.

Hmm. Hmm.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 16, 2005)

Where did you find someone dumb enough to sell you that HK for $150? And where can Ifind him if he has more and they are not hot.. and BTW you *did* check the gun with the cops to make sure it's not hot?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> Where did you find someone dumb enough to sell you that HK for $150? And where can Ifind him if he has more and they are not hot.. and BTW you *did* check the gun with the cops to make sure it's not hot?


It was one of the students at the Dojo I train at.  She is a Lawyer, so I doubt its hot.  And she gave me that deal because she backed into my car and smashed the front end in, and I told her not to worry about it, and didnt make her pay. (My car was a POS, I had no intention of fixing it, I was driving it into the ground.  I succeeded last week.)


----------



## Tgace (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you have an AR upper already or will you wind up buying that too?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Do you have an AR upper already or will you wind up buying that too?


Id need to buy one.  Thats gonna run me about 270.00


----------



## Tgace (Feb 16, 2005)

Which weapon do you think you will get more use out of??


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

Id prolly Use the HK more, Id prolly ENJOY the AR more.

The more I think about it, tho, the more I think its a bad trade.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 16, 2005)

I have an AR...love it, but hardly get the chance to use it anymore....personally Id stay with the handgun...unless you have the $$$ to blow on toys....then what the heck go for it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> I have an AR...love it, but hardly get the chance to use it anymore....personally Id stay with the handgun...unless you have the $$$ to blow on toys....then what the heck go for it.


Yeah, My only thought was I have 4 other handguns... plus a black powder pistol... I only have 2 rifles.

:idunno:


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 17, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> And where can I find him if he has more and they are not hot?


 for that price I don't care if it _is_ hot. 

Techno you lucky bastard...


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 17, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Techno you lucky bastard...


 <shrug>


----------

